# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Safe Plants for White's Tree Frogs

## trkent

Hey guys! I'm sorta new here and I'm an aspiring White's owner and I'm trying to figure out as much as I can before I get one.

So my question is... what plants/wood/moss/anything organic really, are safe to use in a terrarium hosting a White's Tree frog?

Thank you!

----------


## Dagan

I don't really know about plants except a Snake Plant will support their heavy nature LOL. But when you use soil with your frogs (like me!) you have to tong feed which I do and it has worked out so far. The reason to tong feed is that a cricket is below the frog (because the frog is bigger) and the frog will bite on the ground after the fast insect and then the frog will usually have a mouth full of dirt but if you hold the cricket at the frogs level the frog will not bite at the ground, he will bite in front of him and he won't get a mouth full of dirt. And for the other stuff that i did not answer here's a link! www.froggie.info - White's Tree Frogs and also Frog Moss (its called that when its sold) is good and the leaf litter you can buy at Joshes Frogs is good too! Hope I helped, i'm also an aspiring Whites owner and you will not regret buying one!

----------


## bill

Aglaonema species, diffenbachia species, sansiveria species, calathea species and Marantha species are all good candidates for a white's. They are all hardy, easy to care for and will stand up to a white's thrashing.  :Smile: 

Frog moss, as mentioned looks nice when you first put it in, then will die off. It takes a lot of patience and looking at what looks like dead moss for months before it perks back up. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------

